# Forum software upgrade VB 3.5.2



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This morning I upgraded the forum software to VB 3.5.2.

This is basically a maintenance release. It fixed a security issue and some other minor bugs.

Added functionality includes the entering of your Skype username in addition to AIM, ICQ, MSN, and Yahoo. More here about Skype.

Natural language search should now return more relevant results, particularly when searching in a limited number of forums.

Please post any problems you may find in this thread. It seems like I always forget one or two minor details. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris, with vB 3.5.2, can we have a return of the 'Submit Reply/New Thread/Message/etc.' button directly under the Preview?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Chris, with vB 3.5.2, can we have a return of the 'Submit Reply/New Thread/Message/etc.' button directly under the Preview?


Hi Laverne,

I worked on that after I saw your post and ran into some issues. Apparently with the code changes between VB 3.07 and 3.5, I can no longer simply insert the buttons. I will consult with the guys at VB to see what I can do.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I worked on that...and ran into some issues. Apparently with the code changes between VB 3.07 and 3.5, I can no longer simply insert the buttons. I will consult with the guys at VB to see what I can do.


So, with the loss of several desirabilia in vB 3.5, what makes this an "upgrade" rather than a "downgrade", and why are _you_ having to work so hard to make it work???

Have we learned *nothing* from our "upgrade" experiences with EchoStar?

As a frustrated user, I lament the passing of a "user-friendlier" version of vBulletin.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it helps, the upgrade to 3.5.x makes it easier to moderate the forum. 
There have been major improvements in searching and a few other background items.

The problem is that extra features are added in modules instead of direct 'correction' of the pages. The proper way to upgrade a 3.5.x forum is to install a module that does what you want done - not edit the core files every time a step is made. By sticking with modules upgrades for important issues such as dealing with bugs or vunerabilities become dead easy 10 minute downtime kind of work. Once a site steps outside the module approach the upgrader must 1) keep a list of all the individual changes he has made to files and 2) remake each and every change after each and every upgrade. This takes it out of the 10 minute mode and turns the site into a real mess every time an upgrade is attempted.

Overall the move to 3.5.x has improved the site. Chris has managed to do it without losing most of the look and feel that we've come to expect and perhaps a few steps in to 3.5.x the guys at VB will open the door to allow the custom additions we want back without sacrificing the ease of future upgrades.

JL


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

James Long said:


> If it helps, the upgrade to 3.5.x makes it easier to moderate the forum.
> There have been major improvements in searching and a few other background items.
> 
> The problem is that extra features are added in modules instead of direct 'correction' of the pages. The proper way to upgrade a 3.5.x forum is to install a module that does what you want done - not edit the core files every time a step is made. By sticking with modules upgrades for important issues such as dealing with bugs or vunerabilities become dead easy 10 minute downtime kind of work. Once a site steps outside the module approach the upgrader must 1) keep a list of all the individual changes he has made to files and 2) remake each and every change after each and every upgrade. This takes it out of the 10 minute mode and turns the site into a real mess every time an upgrade is attempted.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Perfect!

Before, moving from say 3.0.6 to 3.0.7, took hours of advanced work updating files and templates. When we moved from 3.5.1 to 3.5.2, it took me about 30 minutes to update templates and then 10 to do the actual upgrade.

Yes, we did lose a few things during the upgrade to 3.5 but we took a massive step forward in modular design. I will do my best to restore some of the older features but no promises. Keeping the core files intact will allow the site to run smoothly with, hopefully, very little downtime.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Chris, with vB 3.5.2, can we have a return of the 'Submit Reply/New Thread/Message/etc.' button directly under the Preview?


Good news! The guys at VB got back to me quick and pointed me in the right direction. You should now see the buttons below the preview pane.


----------



## joegarrett (Dec 20, 2005)

I've got a navigation suggestion. How about adding the "cookie trail" at the bottom of each tread, like it is at the top. That way when you read to the bottom of a thread you could just click on that cookie trail instead of scrolling back to the top.

There's a couple of other forums that do this, like the TiVO Community.

What do you think?


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

theres a "cookie trail"?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

joegarrett said:


> I've got a navigation suggestion. How about adding the "cookie trail" at the bottom of each tread, like it is at the top. That way when you read to the bottom of a thread you could just click on that cookie trail instead of scrolling back to the top.
> 
> There's a couple of other forums that do this, like the TiVO Community.
> 
> What do you think?


That's a very good idea. I have added the "cookie trail". Does is look OK?


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

thats a "cookie trail"? i would have thought that to be called a "cookie trail".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It's like crumbs that lead you back to the forum top.
It looks OK.

JL


----------



## joegarrett (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> That's a very good idea. I have added the "cookie trail". Does is look OK?


Looks GREAT, thanks Chris!!  That should make for easier navigation.


----------

